# Ivf clinics in Poland and Czech Republic? Any tips?



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi 

My husband suffers from Obstructive Azoospermia and the only way for us to get pregnant is via  ivf-ICSI. We have been doing our first cycle in Iceland but it was disappointing overpriced and unsuccessful experience. 
We have decided to try another treatment abroad and we are thinking about doing it in Poland (Invicta or Klinika Bocian) or in Czech Republic (Gennet or Gynem). 

Does anyone would like to share an opinion about those clinics? 

Btw. Does any of you had a problem with getting copies of your medical documentation from your previous infertility clinic?  Mine does not want to share any of the test, types and dosages of medication we were on etc. Not sure what to do. Should I contact a lawyer who will help me with it or just let it go because most likely the new clinic will do these tests anyway.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

My friends and me have had success with Invicta, and I will have no hesitation in recommending them. Doctors and my coordinator were very friendly and professional, pocket friendly prices and top notch treatment  Hope this helps


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you miamiamo  I’ve decided to try with Gennet in  Czech Republic. I would choose Invicta if there wouldn’t be restrictions regarding how many eggs can be fertilize during each cycle. For now I’m happy with Gennet and hopefully we will start the treatment in September 

I’ve heard a lot good opinions about Invicta though


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@IceAndFire - good decision. I keep my fingers and toes crossed for the positive outcome, and look forward to reading your updates.


----------

